# Foundation University Medical College 2nd Merit List Is Out!



## hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

here s the link.
Foundation University Medical College


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

So what's the closing merit of this 2nd list?


----------



## hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

its about 80 percent


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

I know a kid who's got around 78%, and he's quite high on the list. So I'll say it ends on around early 77's


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what i told hillbilly but he replied me *o khuda k bande! mera agrgt 79.1 ha mera naam nhi ha list ma. damagh to theek ha tumhara??*

=|


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

actually the standard of fumc is not good now...many of their teachers left for newly established med colleges on high salries..and new teachers have no experience...so thats why students are not choosing this college


----------



## inamorato (Nov 8, 2012)

Salam, 
hey in the second list a friend of mine, with 78.4%, got a position pretty high in the reserved candidates......... so i think the list went down to the mid of 77%.......


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> That's what i told hillbilly but he replied me *o khuda k bande! mera agrgt 79.1 ha mera naam nhi ha list ma. damagh to theek ha tumhara??*
> 
> =|


There must be some mistake with the guy. People with with around 79% are already being called upon to submit their dues. :/


----------



## hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

dear donot include reserved candidates in second merit list

- - - Updated - - -

u joke well

- - - Updated - - -

there must be some mistake with chachu

- - - Updated - - -



rockstar said:


> actually the standard of fumc is not good now...many of their teachers left for newly established med colleges on high salries..and new teachers have no experience...so thats why students are not choosing this college


i dont know much about standard... but it is definitely better than riphah etc 

- - - Updated - - -



Chachu said:


> There must be some mistake with the guy. People with with around 79% are already being called upon to submit their dues. :/


there must be some mistake with chachu. o chachu g donot consider reserved candidates in second merit list.. its only a waiting list

- - - Updated - - -



rockstar said:


> actually the standard of fumc is not good now...many of their teachers left for newly established med colleges on high salries..and new teachers have no experience...so thats why students are not choosing this college


rockstar, i have heard that most of the teachers over there, come from AMC after retirement.. but God knows whats the reality...


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

what do you guys think will be the closing merit of fumc?!I have a friend studying in fumc, she said last year it was around 71% approximately. I am not sure about this year, any idea?!


----------



## hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah said:


> what do you guys think will be the closing merit of fumc?!I have a friend studying in fumc, she said last year it was around 71% approximately. I am not sure about this year, any idea?!


yes sarah it was about 71! you will definitely get in ! :cool!: but i suggest you to go for some high merit college:thumbsup: best of luck

- - - Updated - - -

Sara your account is fake you sob!

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> what do you guys think will be the closing merit of fumc?!I have a friend studying in fumc, she said last year it was around 71% approximately. I am not sure about this year, any idea?!


mr.chachu is screwed so he is making fake accounts. no problem i will also screw this account up:cool!: you sob Chachu


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

fake?!
huh!


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

hahahaha Such a clown 
I don't need fake accounts. I'm already pretty settled with this one. No need to bother, Sarah.
and for those who're confused, I was NOT talking about reserved candidates. The reserved candidate list probably starts from around 78.5. Cuz the kid I was talking about has 78.4 and is in the first 20s in reserved. So those above 79% should already have got their calls. I might be wrong about a couple of fractional %, but not that much.


----------



## hillbily (Nov 9, 2012)

Chachu said:


> hahahaha Such a clown
> I don't need fake accounts. I'm already pretty settled with this one. No need to bother, Sarah.
> and for those who're confused, I was NOT talking about reserved candidates. The reserved candidate list probably starts from around 78.5. Cuz the kid I was talking about has 78.4 and is in the first 20s in reserved. So those above 79% should already have got their calls. I might be wrong about a couple of fractional %, but not that much.


well chachu  i just called admission office of fumc, he said that there is no sunch case. Your friend might be enjoying a reserved seat either,,

- - - Updated - - -



Chachu said:


> hahahaha Such a clown I don't need fake accounts. I'm already pretty settled with this one. No need to bother, Sarah.and for those who're confused, I was NOT talking about reserved candidates. The reserved candidate list probably starts from around 78.5. Cuz the kid I was talking about has 78.4 and is in the first 20s in reserved. So those above 79% should already have got their calls. I might be wrong about a couple of fractional %, but not that much.


well chachu  i just called admission office of fumc, he said that there is no sunch case. Your friend might be enjoying a reserved seat either,,

- - - Updated - - -

-no offense meant-

- - - Updated - - -

well guys this site is quite informative but i still advise you to confirm the content provided here by yourself. (again no offense meant). Allah hafiz and best of luck for your future:thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

HillyBilly, I respect your advice, but yet you should not be bothered about others and make such statements regarding fake accounts. Atlesat not without a proof. I joined this forum just recently as I heard that it was very helpful and informative but I am really disappointed how people behave here and just publicly point out fake accounts without knowing the facts!
Anyhow, we should just stick to what we want to know.


----------



## hillbily (Nov 9, 2012)

Sarah said:


> HillyBilly, I respect your advice, but yet you should not be bothered about others and make such statements regarding fake accounts. Atlesat not without a proof. I joined this forum just recently as I heard that it was very helpful and informative but I am really disappointed how people behave here and just publicly point out fake accounts without knowing the facts!
> Anyhow, we should just stick to what we want to know.


sure i will prove it as well


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

lol, great!


----------



## FUMCOfficial (Nov 25, 2014)

2nd Merit List of FUMC Session 2015-2019 has been announced at fumcofficial . blogspot . com

NOTE: Remove spaces in LINK.


----------

